# kinda new round here



## stan223 (Feb 16, 2011)

hey guys i joined this forum cause i am after all sorts of info im about 6 years into this business strated at 20 acres with horrible old equipment making small squares with just 1 wagon.

any way this spring i sold 10 eztrail kicker wagons and my kicker bailer all nice equipment and bought a self propelled stack wagon this summer ill make 200 acres of alfalfa and with anly luck get 4 to 5 cuts

but with the stack wagon i also had to build a new bigger barn is 100 x 150 steel structure so now i am way deep in machinery but i own more and more of it all the time this year i was able to buy out right a new new holland baler with a quarter turn drop chute

any way i need more material going in and coming out the back of the baler and i have an out for straw i could sell today more straw than i can make in a summer with existing equipment but it cant be cut with a rotor combine has to be walker to bed the pretty horses in ky

i dont row crop so i dont plant wheat, but i am in the biggest wheat county in indiana there is alot of farmers growing it for mid summer income but the straw is in there way
and they all run john deere sts combines wich porduce straw i cant sell. so i have been looking online and talking to who ever i can and i stumbled across a stripper head, with all the good i read about em i feel if something sounds to be to good to be true it prolly is. if all this was true and they are great and the farmer can harvest at 7 miles an hour the smaller 32' stripper head would off set his 40' draper at 4mph and leave long straw in the field to bale.

ok having said all that lets just say i buy a new stripper head and let the farmer use it to harvest his wheat and then i get his straw and i mow it with my disc bine to bale but i read the mat left were the combine tires went is next to impossible to no-till into so i was curious if any 1 here has baled after a stripper head and if so did u cut the straw with a disc bine and if u did did it pick up the matted straw. if not were u able to no-till through the mat


----------



## dixietank (Jan 26, 2011)

Seems to me like you could just cut the wheat with a combine but take out the straw choppers and slingers off the back and the straw should just drop out in windrows to bale. I know we did that years ago and there may be a better way now,


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd think trying to cut the wheat after it's harvested with anything but a sickle bar mower would just shatter the stems to dust.

Take the chopper off the back and several models have knifes on the rotor or "disruptors" on the concaves that can also be removed to avoid busting the straw up.

From personal experience MF rotary's have knives on the rotor that can be removed and CIH uses the Disruptors.

Only experience I have with the green ones is either seeing them sit at the local welding shop as a bearing is out and it takes serious tools and heat to get at it, or stopping in at the neighbors and going "haha" when after the second day their still taking stuff off trying to get at a bearing.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to the site Stan. The STS deere is a rotor combine. People with expensive horses do not want rotor straw because it is usually very short. They have to have long cut straw for the pretty horses to stand in. I baled some straw behind a CIH 8010 combine with a 40ft head 2 years ago. Best bedding I've ever seen, but there wasn't a piece of straw over 3" long anywhere. Mowing behind a stripper head would work, if using a conditioner just open up your rollers so it doesn't crimp, but you are still not going to have as "pretty" straw as you would with a conventional walker type combine. Your other problem is going to be getting out of the way of the bean planter (I am assuming they are double cropping into soybeans). With $14 beans, big time farmers are not going to give you the extra day to play with straw. Bean yields in June drop off by 2 bu.per day on average. By the way, what part of Indiana are you from Stan, I am in Southwest IN in Knox county. I don't think the double crop will be an issue if you are north of I70. There is a lot of straw baled in Posey and Vanderburgh counties for North American Green to make erosion blankets and they require non-rotor straw. The wheat growers in that area all run JD walker combines.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

we run gleaner rotory machines and use shelbourne strippers in wheat. Leave the straw long that way, swath with conditioner rolls all the way up. I wished I had a 30 ' draper to run behind combines but dont have such head for swathers and not going to buy another head for them YET . I run 18' sickle heads works ok . Last few years our irrigated wheat made 100 to 109 bu per acre and some was laying flat on the ground and our strippers would suck it up off the ground enough to get the grain from the heads, they are truley a very neat header and they will do a great job in bad conditions, plus the preformance is increased alot vs straight wheat head.Hands down!! I like to use them for all acres we cut even on our custom acres . They are not a cheap header at all, so plan on spending 45k to 55k easy for the 32'ers. In this area lots of wheat and lots of the strippers are used .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You can get almost whole stems out of a Massey rotary. Takes a lot of prep before the wheat is cut. Hafta remove all the knives from the rotor. In our area at least, most folks wouldn't bother as the straw is worth more as OM than baled straw these days. For the most part wheat is grown on lighter soils with low organic content anyways so a wheat/soybean rotation is used as corn tends to burn up about every other or every third year.


----------



## stan223 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guy’s ty for the replies ive got i guess just ideas racing through my head and a farmer willing to work with me but we have not made any formal plans by any means. Yes he is planning to double crop beans and i am aware of the timing issue i have two for hire balers at a neighbors so i figure running 3 balers we can keep ahead of his bean planter maybe. i have a buyer would buy a 100k bales right now if i had it and he does all the trucking but it absolutely cannot be out of a rotor machine i have also been considering buying a new Holland walker but if the stripper head works that would be way better for me. Any way haybaler im in Allen County just south east of Fort Wayne


----------

